# I'm 36 and told I'm to old to Egg Share



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys

I'm 36 DH 43 he has children from a previous relationship.. We're desperate for a baby we've been trying for YEARS... finally got referred to Womens hospital only to find out that we can't have NHS funding due to DH having children!!! Very  

Then i've been looking up egg sharing as we just don't have £5k for treatment only to now find out i'm too old by 6months to egg share!! We haven't even got our consultation with the hospital till May and my birthdays June..

WHAT DO I DO.. WHERE DO I TURN... I'm so down and depressed now it's untrue.. Does anyone know of anywhere that accepts women 36 + failing that any ideas?? you what the most bizzare thing is I don't have any contact with my partners children and the waiting list for egg donation in birmingham is 2 years... how sad is that for both parties..

Any advice would be very much up lifting x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there again

I replied to your similar post earlier today...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233659.0

Can I ask why you're considering egg donation ? Have you been advised that you need this ? The reason there's a cut off age for egg share is because after 35 the quality (and number) of eggs can often diminish 

Wishing you luck  ...take care  

Natasha


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi thank you so much for responding.. 

The reason we looked into egg sharing to bring our treatment costs down (we can't afford £4-5k +) along with helping other women that have so many problems...A friend of a friend needed egg donation and I heard what she had to go through before she fell pregnant.

I'm totally lost and washed out today... lost for words before we've even got to see the consultant... Feel like crying!!!

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sometimes it good to have a good cry...gets it all out of the system, the pent up anxiety and frustration. 

When is your appointment with consultant ?  Why not start putting together a list of all your questions and concerns, get it all down on paper so that you can go ready and armed and won't forget anything.  Also, in the reply I posted to you on another thread (it got moved to Peer Support board), I mentioned that if you use search you'll find there are quite a few ladies on here who have successfully appealed to their PCT regarding NHS funding so perhaps do a search, have a read of those threads and you could even PM (private message) the members on those threads as I'm sure you'll find (if they're still members/active on the site) that they'd be happy to offer you some advise on best steps forward.

Good luck and take care 
Natasha x


----------



## lockey123 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello

just thought I'd say hello because I really feel for you, I quite often feel lost and washed out on this 'journey' hopefully you will get some good advice soon from people who are in a similiar situation.

Keep your chin up mate    I'm sure some good advice will be along soon, you are not alone
xxxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

God bless you both.. I did try and find that thread but can't find it now... I'll have a look again.. Thank you.. Just incase I can't find it!!!! I really don't know where I've lost my head today but it's all muddled and confused xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No worries hun...we're all here to support one another on this "emotional roller coaster" 

Here's the link to your previous thread... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233659.0

N xx


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

I just wanted to send you a hug and let you know I'm in same position with the egg sharing, my 36th birthday is mid June.  I haven't had a no yet but I know its coming soon.  I am speaking with GCRM and Lister about trying to get treatment in time but I just don't see how its going to work - Lister need 2 hiv tests 12 weeks apart and GCRM cant see me for a consult until end of May.  I would maybe advise speaking to the other clincs who offer it but after I posted a question on the donor eggs board I'm not so sure about it. They were so lovely but nearly all of them said they would prefer to have eggs from a younger woman, soI think I am ready to draw a line under it.  I just wish I had known about egg sharing before.

I cant offer any advice on the funding but I do wish you luck.  Incidentally a lot of those ladies were talking about going abroad for donor eggs.


----------

